# T5's with grow tubes



## johnnybuds (Oct 22, 2007)

If you have 4 4 foot long t5 Bloom tubes on top and two on each side that are grow tubes t12's will that be good or bad for budding?


I need to see if adding the two tubes on eather side will help the plants bloom or being grow tubes will it hurt or is it a waist.

Thanks johnnybuds


----------



## maverick (Oct 22, 2007)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> If you have 4 4 foot long t5 Bloom tubes on top and two on each side that are grow tubes t12's will that be good or bad for budding?
> 
> 
> I need to see if adding the two tubes on eather side will help the plants bloom or being grow tubes will it hurt or is it a waist.
> ...


 


 sounds ok but neaver tryed it carnt go wrong with the ole hps..
                  good luck pal..


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 22, 2007)

maverick said:
			
		

> sounds ok but neaver tryed it carnt go wrong with the ole hps..
> good luck pal..




Thats what i think i'll do maverik  i'm going to look into it tomorrow.

johnnybuds


----------



## Bubby (Oct 22, 2007)

Depends on what space you're growing in.
I'm flowering successfully under 8 4' t5s. My space is about 4footx3foot.


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 22, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> Depends on what space you're growing in.
> I'm flowering successfully under 8 4' t5s. My space is about 4footx3foot.




Its five feet wide, two feet deep. now i have 4 t12's grow lights. I do want to start the flower stage.

The more i read here i'm learning that HPS is the light to use.

Johnnybuds


----------



## Bubby (Oct 22, 2007)

That should work. Not sure about the optimal mix of color temps though, guess you'll see if it works.

How does your canopy look? It's best to spread it out like an even layer, so you can lower the fluos right above them.

Haven't had any experience with HPS.. but I'm happy with my T5s for the moment


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 22, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> That should work. Not sure about the optimal mix of color temps though, guess you'll see if it works.
> 
> How does your canopy look? It's best to spread it out like an even layer, so you can lower the fluos right above them.
> 
> Haven't had any experience with HPS.. but I'm happy with my T5s for the moment




Some of the t5's look very good. i like how cool they run and you can get them in bloom or veg. I'm going to make some calls tomorrow but i wont be able to get anything till friday. I'll keep you posted.

Do you have any recomendations on t5's???


----------



## Bubby (Oct 22, 2007)

Ask for 10 000k, or 14 000k bulbs instead of 6 500k. My supplier doesn't carry them yet. Their spectrum is more centered on blue. The 3 000k bulbs are extremely efficient :aok:

Can't think of much, they've been easy on me once I got them hung. I can have leaves an inch or two away without any harm. Wipe them down every now and then, they seem to attract dust. :confused2:
 :bong1:


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 22, 2007)

You would not harvest as much as an HPS.  Maybe 1/3 and not as dense at all


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 23, 2007)

I called a light suplier last night and the same thing was said. HPS is the way to go.

I have a 5 wide by two feet deep Closet. 400 watts Hps shold cover the minimum for watts?? i think the t5 for now would be great on the sides  to thicken them up:hubba: 

The person sells both and saidin a couple of years the flos will be alot better.


I'll let you know later today:ciao:


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 23, 2007)

another thing with the hps will be the big donations to the power company.  your floro's use far less energy...you might also want to do research on led's for specific light spectrums (blue=veg, red=flower)...just an idea.


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 23, 2007)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> another thing with the hps will be the big donations to the power company. your floro's use far less energy...you might also want to do research on led's for specific light spectrums (blue=veg, red=flower)...just an idea.




But will the outcome be the same??


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 23, 2007)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> But will the outcome be the same??


 
nopers, experience is what i'm lacking for the hps lights, but am learning so far...nothing has beat the hps lights...but those led's might be the sun on the horizon (so to speak).  with experience i can definately tell ya, not enough light *****!!!!  my kids are under the flowering lights for the 2nd time...doing much much better, but i'm upgrading.  first time around, i used floro's 48" regular lights, so so on my yield.  this time around i'm flowering under (4) 90 led lights with the e-27 socket, (8) 2700k 48" warm floro's, (1) 500 watt cfl and (2) 250 watt-16,000 lumen-flowering warm light cfl...is doing ssswwwweeeeeeeeettt.  and the lite bill aint much believe it or not.  i actually do want to try an hps set-up to compare.  found one for 96 bucks...just dont know if mh or hps is better for flowering.
 :48: pass to you.


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 23, 2007)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> nopers, experience is what i'm lacking for the hps lights, but am learning so far...nothing has beat the hps lights...but those led's might be the sun on the horizon (so to speak). with experience i can definately tell ya, not enough light *****!!!! my kids are under the flowering lights for the 2nd time...doing much much better, but i'm upgrading. first time around, i used floro's 48" regular lights, so so on my yield. this time around i'm flowering under (4) 90 led lights with the e-27 socket, (8) 2700k 48" warm floro's, (1) 500 watt cfl and (2) 250 watt-16,000 lumen-flowering warm light cfl...is doing ssswwwweeeeeeeeettt. and the lite bill aint much believe it or not. i actually do want to try an hps set-up to compare. found one for 96 bucks...just dont know if mh or hps is better for flowering.
> :48: pass to you.




HPS is better for flowering  That i know. i'm so undecited it hurts :48: Now back to you:headbang2:


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 23, 2007)

I did it:holysheep:  I just ordered the sylverstar 6 tube t5 bloom tubes :hubba:  Its 30,000 luminus.


I will let you know when it arives. Hopfully soon i'l be:ccc: 


Thank you Everybody:yay: Johnnybuds


----------



## dankbud420 (Oct 23, 2007)

look at it this way hps will give u more weight but is very hot and costs alot to buy as well as use. i have friends that use t5 lights but are salt water lights with high red and there bud is awasome. i use flourescents for my babies and they are doin fine. another thing i heard is that flouescents give off more uva  beams than a hps which makes ur bud have more flavor and smell.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 23, 2007)

im useing T5 and  there great. better for veg then an hps or an mh light cause you can have it really close to the plants and not fear of it getting burnt


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 23, 2007)

dankbud420 said:
			
		

> look at it this way hps will give u more weight but is very hot and costs alot to buy as well as use. i have friends that use t5 lights but are salt water lights with high red and there bud is awasome. i use flourescents for my babies and they are doin fine. another thing i heard is that flouescents give off more uva beams than a hps which makes ur bud have more flavor and smell.




The heat was the deciding factor. I just might order two two tubes and hang them on the sides(thats 50,000 luminus:hubba: ). I will get the HPS in 600 watts by next year and i plan on using the t5's with the veg lights.

This will be a great inprovment on what i have now.


Johnnybuds


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 23, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> im useing T5 and there great. better for veg then an hps or an mh light cause you can have it really close to the plants and not fear of it getting burnt




This is exacly what i will do with them. Thank you all 


This is a great site with great members:48: let me pass it to all of you


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 23, 2007)

the t5 i have is a 2x2 and it has 10,000 lumens and the space i have it in is 3x3.5x1.5 and it working great. i figuer you can veg 4-6 plants in the right size pot and flower 2, maybe good under this light. im finna find out in a few weeks how good it flower


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 24, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> the t5 i have is a 2x2 and it has 10,000 lumens and the space i have it in is 3x3.5x1.5 and it working great. i figuer you can veg 4-6 plants in the right size pot and flower 2, maybe good under this light. im finna find out in a few weeks how good it flower





I'll post pics when i get it.:hubba: 


johnnybuds


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 26, 2007)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> I'll post pics when i get it.:hubba:
> 
> 
> johnnybuds




Its here!! Its Sweet. Alot better then what i had.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 26, 2007)

today i went ahead and threw my bloom blubs in the ol T5 and it a REALLY bright ORANGE  I think you will be pleased with your buy


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 26, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> today i went ahead and threw my bloom blubs in the ol T5 and it a REALLY bright ORANGE I think you will be pleased with your buy




Did you say Orange:holysheep:  Look at the difference between my avitar and the new pic.

Johnnybuds:ccc: :48: here you go Blunt. I'm go ing to lower the light tomorrow.


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 30, 2007)

i'm just getting ready to order my t5-2700k 4 footers...in stoner terms, how much warmer is the red than the cool blue?  just wanting to plan ahead...thanx.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

Octo, they give off the same amount of heat.

Johnny, yea lower that light. i dont knoe how hot the 4 footer get but my light is about 2inches away from them


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 31, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Octo, they give off the same amount of heat.
> 
> Johnny, yea lower that light. i dont knoe how hot the 4 footer get but my light is about 2inches away from them




I'm the same on the hight now. I'm not sure how hot but the closet with the door closed and fan on will get to 85 Degrees.


This is a great light but i do think the HPS is better. I can only imagin how hot they get.

:hubba:


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 31, 2007)

Looking Good:lama:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

that looks close enough pal. my temps waz getting that high at 1st but when it got cooler outside the temps dropped by 5-7*/lights on and almost 10*/lights off it be around 72* or so. cant wait till the lights come on so i can look in on them. How tall are your ladies?? and yea i do like the HPS better. i use my T5 for veg when i get my HPS and have it in the closet for flower.


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 31, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> that looks close enough pal. my temps waz getting that high at 1st but when it got cooler outside the temps dropped by 5-7*/lights on and almost 10*/lights off it be around 72* or so. cant wait till the lights come on so i can look in on them. How tall are your ladies?? and yea i do like the HPS better. i use my T5 for veg when i get my HPS and have it in the closet for flower.




The lowest is 16"s and the highest is 26"s. I cannot wait to turn  on the light  myself 


I will take this light when i get an HPS and use it to start seedlings and for veg time.


Theses T5's are nice. there alot better then the T12 or T8's and i think there well worth the investment. Great to start with and great where heat is going to be a Problem.


My heat has gotten lower since its been cooler out too.


:48:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

be4 i had got the t5 i had an t8 in there wit some cfl's i still have it tho, its jus wont fit in the dresser with the other light in there, but when i move next week(jus found out 2day) ima make it fit some kinda way(hopefully) jus gonna have to angle it some kinda way. my lights come on at 9am jus got done looking in on them moved the light up and sprayed them down a lil taste


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 31, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> be4 i had got the t5 i had an t8 in there wit some cfl's i still have it tho, its jus wont fit in the dresser with the other light in there, but when i move next week(jus found out 2day) ima make it fit some kinda way(hopefully) jus gonna have to angle it some kinda way. my lights come on at 9am jus got done looking in on them moved the light up and sprayed them down a lil taste




What did you spray on them for Taste??


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2007)

You're doing great!!!


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 31, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You're doing great!!!




I'm trying  This is a wonderful place with wonderful people:48:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

i didnt spray anything for taste. i mist the leaves with ff's big bloom and with 1 tsp of tiger bloom and big bloom outta the water jug i feed my plants in to my sprayer and jus mist them down lightly. they responded well to me doing that with the grow big mix so i tried it with the bloom nutes. ill know how they take to it soon


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 31, 2007)

Looking real good johnny, I myself prefer the floros because of the heat and the electric bill. One thing that i did notice though is how dark it is at the bottom of your plants, my lady started out nice and bushy like yours at the bottom, but after awhile in the "chamber with the flo's she started to loose the bottom layers. I went and got some cfl's and aimed them at the sides, at kinda a 30 degree angle up, and she has responded very well. I am suspecting, but hopefully not, that your plants might do the same with that little of light reaching the bottom. If you have any questions about what i have for the bottom of my plant just ask bro, i am not shy about sharing.


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 31, 2007)

mastersativa said:
			
		

> Looking real good johnny, I myself prefer the floros because of the heat and the electric bill. One thing that i did notice though is how dark it is at the bottom of your plants, my lady started out nice and bushy like yours at the bottom, but after awhile in the "chamber with the flo's she started to loose the bottom layers. I went and got some cfl's and aimed them at the sides, at kinda a 30 degree angle up, and she has responded very well. I am suspecting, but hopefully not, that your plants might do the same with that little of light reaching the bottom. If you have any questions about what i have for the bottom of my plant just ask bro, i am not shy about sharing.




I do have some leaves falling. I do have T12s grow tubes i could oput on the sides. will that affect flowering? since there not bloomers?


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't believe so, i have always heard, or read, that the full spectrum is best to use all the time. So i dont think they will hurt it, i think they will help.


Well i shouldnt say full spectrum, i should say both spectrums are better to use.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

no it wont jus turn them off wit the other lights


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 31, 2007)

mastersativa said:
			
		

> I don't believe so, i have always heard, or read, that the full spectrum is best to use all the time. So i dont think they will hurt it, i think they will help.
> 
> 
> Well i shouldnt say full spectrum, i should say both spectrums are better to use.




Ill give it a shot:48:


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 31, 2007)

Well i guess i dont know, BFOK says different. I have always been told to use both spectrums of light for veg and flower. Thats what i have been doing and it is working for me, sorry if i gave you some bad advice, i was just trying to help.


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 31, 2007)

mastersativa said:
			
		

> Well i guess i dont know, BFOK says different. I have always been told to use both spectrums of light for veg and flower. Thats what i have been doing and it is working for me, sorry if i gave you some bad advice, i was just trying to help.




I think he said---just turn them off with the bloom lights???


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

you can use both jus set the timer so it go off with the other1's you will be fine


----------

